# paint the shower tile



## brucejill (Dec 6, 2007)

Is there a paint that would hold to shower tile and if so what type of preperation would be necessary?


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Not really no
Regardless of the claims of some manufacturers, and some DIY magazines, there's very few products that might hold to that surface in that environment
The only ones I'd say for sure are the modern modified epoxies
The BIN (shellac) and XIM (dunno what that is) primers _can_ hold, but no guarantees
You'd need to clean and scuff sand and clean again
The use the primer
Then use one tough 'paint'...like an enamel

I'd recommend going for the re-tile unless you are going for an artistic look
If you are going for the easy money saving way, I don't think coating them will be either


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 30, 2007)

Call a reglazing company. The one I use charges about 380 for a bathtub, and about 500 for a stall shower. They warranty them for 5 years. I THINK it is a similar material to automotive paint that they use.


----------



## skinnyj41004 (Mar 18, 2007)

I do real estate management and use a company called royal finish. They can re-glaze tile and tubs. They charge about $400 for a tub and are a nationwide company. I believe they are based out of Texas.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

I have seen those pro outfits work wonders


----------

